# Help with a "gear" source



## Juany118 (Feb 2, 2017)

Okay, this is about head gear.  My school wants to start doing some sparring with Rattan sticks, vs the plastic core padded sticks we have been using.  The Guro runs it as "not for profit" thing so money can be tight.  He bought some of the jackets but currently our helmets are the full face MA helmets that will stop the thicker padded sticks but not the rattan.

Well because of our helmets my Guro wants to institute a "no-head shot rule."  I am considering offering to buy some helmets myself, not because I am rich but the timing is perfect...selling back 88 hours of vacation + anniversary bonus check + college bonus check is incoming this month.  Thing is the only helmets I can thing of are the Roiles Gear ones and due to their excellent sizing options (plus price) I would be donating A LOT of my own money.

SO my question is two fold. (note we have adequate arm and hand protection).

1.  Will these be adequete?  I thought the plastic on top and bottom would give more support and the sizing is more flexible ARAMIS PLASTIC MASK

2.  If they won't cut it is there another option that can have me not spending between $600.00 and $1000.00?


----------



## Blindside (Feb 3, 2017)

Are you trying to size it for kids or adults? I think these only come in kids sizes. They will also be loud with bare rattan. I had two kids who used these a couple of years ago but we were using padded sticks.


----------



## Juany118 (Feb 3, 2017)

Blindside said:


> Are you trying to size it for kids or adults? I think these only come in kids sizes. They will also be loud with bare rattan. I had two kids who used these a couple of years ago but we were using padded sticks.



Sizing for adults.  There was little size information there.  I was just looking for structural integrity and the overbuilt crown and chin regions caught my eye.  Thanks for the size information.  So definitely back to the drawing board.


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 3, 2017)

Kendo helmets?

I've never used one, so I have no idea about cost nor anything else.  My rationale is it's built to take a shinai, so why not an escrima stick?


----------



## KangTsai (Feb 3, 2017)

I'd suggest kendo helmets or maybe even some of the bigger airsoft masks. If it can take a BB or a shinai it can probably take a rattan.


----------



## Juany118 (Feb 4, 2017)

KangTsai said:


> I'd suggest kendo helmets or maybe even some of the bigger airsoft masks. If it can take a BB or a shinai it can probably take a rattan.



Yeah the quality kendo helmets tend to be even more expensive than the Arni's ones... Grrr.  The airsoft helmets may work though.  Forgot about those, we use them for simunitions training at work.  

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 4, 2017)

Juany118 said:


> Yeah the quality kendo helmets tend to be even more expensive than the Arni's ones... Grrr.  The airsoft helmets may work though.  Forgot about those, we use them for simunitions training at work.
> 
> Thanks for the input guys.



Why not a regular fencing mask? The entry level three weapon mask is under $60. The mask I use now has lasted through 5 years of class abuse and 4 Dog Brother Gatherings and is still going strong. It retails for $52.


----------



## Juany118 (Feb 4, 2017)

Blindside said:


> Why not a regular fencing mask? The entry level three weapon mask is under $60. The mask I use now has lasted through 5 years of class abuse and 4 Dog Brother Gatherings and is still going strong. It retails for $52.



I will probably go that route in the end.  I was just trying to find something with maybe a little bit more collar bone protection if possible.  We have a couple of students who have proven to take impacts in sparring "hard".


----------



## geezer (Feb 5, 2017)

Juany118 said:


> I will probably go that route in the end.  I was just trying to find something with maybe a little bit more collar bone protection if possible.  We have a couple of students who have proven to take impacts in sparring "hard".



Talk to HEMA people. they have have come up with all kinds of protection. For  the cheapest alternative, way back we bought some used _lacrosse helmets_, but with bare rattan they would be insanely loud and, depending on the diameter of your sticks, the face mask grid might not offer enough protection from thrusts. We are old guys and use padded sticks which are fatter and quieter. And even so, I've gone to using a fencing mask I bought when trying out a little rapier work a number of years back. It's lighter, less awkward, and has somewhat better visibility.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 5, 2017)

Have used fencing helmets since the early 90's
Have a couple that have been around for over 10 years and still in good shape. They do get dented and misshaped after several hard shots but a hardwood dowel and hammer gets them back to sparring ready with a few taps. 
If you are wearing a padded jacket you really won't need any more padding with rattan.


----------



## crazydiamond (Mar 6, 2017)

Apex Martial Arts Suppliers |   Eskrima Headgear

WEKAF gear ?


----------



## Juany118 (Mar 7, 2017)

crazydiamond said:


> Apex Martial Arts Suppliers |   Eskrima Headgear
> 
> WEKAF gear ?


Oh I am considering one of those for myself certainly BUT while I love the school, after tax, shipping etc, that would be $300.00 just for two.  I don't think I love the school that much, unless I hit the lotto anywho lol.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 7, 2017)

Juany118 said:


> Oh I am considering one of those for myself certainly BUT while I love the school, after tax, shipping etc, that would be $300.00 just for two.  I don't think I love the school that much, unless I hit the lotto anywho lol.


I have a very long list of gear that is on my "post-lotto" list. It starts with sparring gear, includes weapons and bags, and ends with a building. I should probably start buying tickets.


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Mar 24, 2017)

Blindside said:


> Why not a regular fencing mask? The entry level three weapon mask is under $60. The mask I use now has lasted through 5 years of class abuse and 4 Dog Brother Gatherings and is still going strong. It retails for $52.



The thing about fencing masks is they are fantastic for protecting your eyes, but the rest of the head gets very little actual protection. I fear a fencing mask isn't going to be much help against a blow to the top or side of the head.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 24, 2017)

Midnight-shadow said:


> The thing about fencing masks is they are fantastic for protecting your eyes, but the rest of the head gets very little actual protection. I fear a fencing mask isn't going to be much help against a blow to the top or side of the head.



I can speak from experience that fencing masks are not designed for impact protection having TKOd and KOd people through them.  That said it is actually very hard to actually do.  If you want better protection you can look at some of the HEMA designs with back of the head protection.  But if you are sparring with smaller diameter rattan and a modicum of control you are pretty safe.

HEMA Back of the Head


----------

